# when to plant rockwool cubes in clay pellets



## rjdigger (Dec 22, 2009)

plants are 4inches high ,second set of leaves sprouting under 2-2ft 5500k varilux lites.tap root is out the bottom of a 1.5x1.5 conditioned rockwool cube.should i let em set awhile longer til i transplant to clay hyrdron pellets ,how deep in the 5 inch pot under 2 ufo led lites.i have a bubbler system and bought twice the leds i needed.red and blue 225each.does the cube go on the bottom so the roots get sprayed/misted by the bubbles and just add pellets for stem support and add as it grows ,any info greatly apprieciated


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 22, 2009)

Id let them go till you see a substantional amount of roots out the bottom, Im guessing 10 to 15 roots out the bottom, around 8 inches tall. Place the cube in the net pot just like you would a plant in a dirt pot, enough on the bottom to bring the top of the cube about 2 inches from the top of the net pot, then cover the top with pellets so  your about flush with the top of the net pot with pellets.When people 1st start they will water a bit from the top also, however I dont beleive its necessary, but it will probably make you feel better. Watch your ph, stregnth of nutes,air and your lights which I question . Good luck.


----------



## zem (Dec 24, 2009)

i just place them in growrock when the roots show from bottom, i dont like to tranplant when roots are very long not to destroy any roots and not to let them dry, however i flood my tray and let the water level touch the bottom 1/4 of the cube and then let it drain back to the level below my netpots, i dunno if you have a control res you can just do that if not its better to keep the clay pellets moist handwatering them till the roots are well established down into the bubbler, hope this helps :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah..what 4u & Zem said...



Wait till you see roots at the bottom of the cube, then throw er in!


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 25, 2009)

I like to put my cubes in as soon as the seed husk falls off. So far it has worked well.
The reason I do it that way is because my drip system feeds at the bottom of the cube so roots drop sooner. The other reason is that sometimes I am gone 8-10 hours a day and I lost 2 plants because of it. Watered in the A.M. but was very dry by P.M. and that was under florescent light and about 75 degress.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

Take your cube that has the roots growing out of it and place it in the bottom of your net pot. Then carefully add the hydroton to it completely shuts the light off from getting into the bucket. If your plant is to small/delicate you can take a paper/plastic cup and cut the bottom out and place around stem for added protection when adding hydroton. You must not have any light leaks into your bucket


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

I do just as pcduck does.  In addition, I keep the water level just slightly above the bottom of the net cup until the roots start growing out the bottom.  I then lower the water level so about 1/2 of the roots are submerged.  I always like to have plenty of air bubbling in my bubblers.


----------

